# Always Seem To Be Hungry



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

FEEDING

I have four quater size damsels that always seem to want to eat.
I feed them brine shrimp "gum drop form" and plankton. I just dont want to over feed them I have been dropping one cube in the tank for them and they all seem to be eating. should I be feeding the more than once a day :?:


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

fish are always looking for food. its in their nature. its your job to make sure they dont over eat.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Feed them at least twice per day, if only to give them something to do.


----------

